# High Contrast HD Displays with Deep, Rich Color



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From PC Magazine:

Number one on the "what makes a good picture" list is contrast ratio, sometimes
referred to as a TV's dynamic range. We've gathered three sets with excellent
contrast ratios that prove resolution isn't everything.

Nowadays, HDTV manufacturers are fond of touting 1080p (1,920-by-1,080 pixels
progressive scan) resolution as a must-have feature. And all things being equal, TV
with more pixels is better than a TV with fewer pixels. However, screen resolution
isn't the most important trait of a "good" picture. Number one on the "what makes a
good picture" list is contrast ratio, sometimes referred to as a TVs dynamic range.
We have found three sets with excellent contrast ratios here, but you can find others
if you know what to look for. ...

More @ PCMag.com


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The next important must is; a fast recovery ratio for macro-blocking on quick scene change. I have seem several makes and model with the same channel on display and it does become very apparent. Concerning contrast, with exception to CRT and Plasma, there still needs more improvement to contrast for grays and blacks.


----------

